
New History Tab in GitHub for Mac - Lightning
https://github.com/blog/1543-new-history-tab-in-github-for-mac
======
justinmk
GitHub for Mac needs a lot more than a layout shuffle for the history tab. Why
are there separate tabs at all for history, changes, branches, and settings?
The left column is a silly waste of space (60% of the column is negative
space).

GitHub for Windows makes more sense: click on a repo and it shows the current
changes, plus the history, plus a pulldown menu to select the branch, plus a
settings button. On the same page.

------
xutopia
I really like it but I wonder how to navigate the diffs with just the
keyboard. Anyone know? Up and down arrows change the commit but how to scroll
the diff view on the right?

------
jacobu9
What's with the looping commit list? It's very hard to find older commits when
the list just loops back to the latest as you scroll down.

~~~
TallboyOne
Maybe restart app? It infinite scrolls properly for me

~~~
jacobu9
No, I'm saying the infinite scrolling is annoying. What is the point?

~~~
TallboyOne
So you can see all your old commits? You mentioned something about it looping
I thought. For me it just goes back all the way until the beginning of time.

------
GuiA
It crashes pretty much every time I switch branches. The previous versions did
not. This is a pretty bad regression :(

